# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Наведем порядок, помоем и почистим!

## mch

Клининговая компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (г.Минск) профессионально выполнит все виды уборки, химчистки на дому и мойки. Химчистка мягкой мебели, комплексная уборка квартиры и дома или уборка офисного здания с мойкой фасада и крыши – нашим специалистам по плечу самая сложная задача!
Среди клиентов компании "Модуль чистоты" как частные лица, так и крупнейшие в Беларуси организации и компании: Нацбанк РБ, Bosch, БелМузТВ, Газпром Нефть, Идея Банк и др.
Наши услуги для вас:
Уборка:
- комплексная генеральная уборка жилых помещений: дома или квартиры
- уборка офисов
- уборка магазинов
- уборка квартир и домов после ремонта
Мойка:
- мойка крыш
- мойка окон, витрин и фасадов, в том числе с привлечением промышленных альпинистов
- мойка всех видов полов
- мойка бассейнов
- мойка тротуаров и садовых дорожек
- мойка любых поверхностей от граффити
Химчистка:
- химчистка на дому ковров и ковровых покрытий
- химчистка мягкой мебели (диванов, пуфиков, кресел, матрацев и др.)
Принимаем заказы в Минске, Минском районе и Минской области 8 029 671 34 40,
8 029 771 64 50
Расценки и подробная информация - на нашем сайте: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Видео-презентация клининговой компании "Модуль чистоты":
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

